# Rosa De Aguszka (Poesia Para Agnieszka) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gian



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Poema inspirada por la bella rosa de Agnieszka.

Rosa roja de Aguszka 
flor de ardor 
hermosa forma sedosa 
fuego de juvenil sensualidad 
jugo de dulce suavidad

Rosa roja de Aguszka 
rubi de color 
beso de calor 
fragrancia de jovencita 
delicia de senorita 
paladar de amor

Rosa roja de Aguszka
belleza de natura 
flor de nina madura 
jardin de mi placer 
paraiso fertil de mi ser 
rosa de mujercita hermosa


----------

